# anybody know what kind of choke this is?



## fountain (Mar 6, 2008)

i have a choke that came in a mossberg 835 3.5" gun and i have no clue what it is.  the marking make no sense to me.  i have no clue what it is or is used for.

it has-------LOH .307 --lead shot only-- that is all.

the pics are not very good.


----------



## Bird Hunter 21 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Just my Opinion*

Not trying to be smart. It looks like a turkey choke.  I got a remington shotgun one time with a choke that looked exactly like that.  Chances are the same chinese company made both chokes.  No name brand that I know of.


----------



## fountain (Mar 7, 2008)

mine was in a mossberg and was added to it.  i have no clue.  it is no big deal.  i was just wondering what i may be sitting on and if could be useful to me somewhere.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 11, 2008)

I have no idea, but if .307 is the constriction, then that's a super, super tight tube.  Most turkey chokes are constricted to about .665.  Measure the inside of the tube and see what the diameter is and convert to decimal thousands of an inch.

If you need one, I have several FULL chokes tubes that will fit that 835.  I'll ship you one for $10.  PM me.


----------



## madie (Mar 11, 2008)

I believe thats a Lohman Choke Tube.

Item No. LOH.307


----------

